# OCZ Revo Drive als System"platte"?



## Der Maniac (26. September 2010)

Hallo Leute!

Ich hab mal ne Frage zum OCZ Revodrive!
OCZ RevoDrive 80GB, PCIe x4 (OCZSSDPX-1RVD0080) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
OCZ Revodrive - PCI-Express-SSD-Raid mit 540 MB/s Leserate im Test - ssd, ocz

Kann ich das gut Stück als Systemplatte verwenden? Also einbauen, als Bootmedium Nr.1 setzten, Windows von meiner jetzigen Festplatte 1:1 rüberkopieren und dann normal verwenden?

Bzw. erst Windows rüberkopieren und dann den rest einstellen, oder benötige ich dafür spezielle Treiber?

mfg, Maniac


----------



## mattinator (27. September 2010)

Wirst wohl spezielle Treiber benötigen, s. OCZ Technology. Würde ich jedoch nicht machen, da im Revo Drive zwei SSD's im RAID-0-Verbund laufen. Dadurch funktioniert auch unter Windows 7 kein TRIM, wodurch die Platte(n) zunehmend langsamer werden.


----------



## steinschock (27. September 2010)

Die SSD ist Bootfähig.

Langsamer wird die Kaum da die auf Sandforce-Controllern Basiert die da kaum Probleme haben.

Ich würde es aber auch lassen da die bei "normal"-PC wenig bringt im Vergleich zu einer normalen SSD.

OCZ RevoDrive PCI-Express SandForce SSD | OCZ RevoDrive,SSD,Review,SandForce,PCI-Express,Solid State Drive,OCZSSDPX-1RVD0120,OCZ RevoDrive SandForce-Driven PCI-Express Solid State Drive OCZSSDPX-1RVD0120 Benchmark Performance SSD Test.


----------



## Der Maniac (27. September 2010)

also doch ne normale SSD höre ich da raus... Was wäre da denn empfehlenswert? 80 GB wäre schon so minimum! In der PCGH sind ja momentan die 64 GB Geräte, kann ich davon "einfach" die 80 GB pendants nehmen, sofern vorhanden?


----------



## SESOFRED (27. September 2010)

Ich habe ne 80GB und das reicht aus als Systemplatte aus!
Viel weniger ist dann schon knapp. 


mfg

Sesofred


----------



## roheed (27. September 2010)

Hey, 
Ich hab mir "leider" ne 80gb [90gb Firmware] SSD gekauft!

Würd es nicht nochmal tun, weil ich nur 30gb drauf hab und jetzt schweineteure 50gb leer sind!

Mein tip, SSD auf jeden fall ist hammer geil was die Leistung angeht!
Wenn man allerdings eh noch ne HDD drin hat im Rechner, 
dann reicht einem ne 60gb bzw. sogar bloß ne 40gb Version!!!

Games werden zwar auch beschleunigt (ladezeit Starcraft 2 40s vs 70s)
aber der Leistungsschub ist nicht so kraß wie beim OS.

Mein SSD tip, 

Corsair Force SSD oder OCZ Vertex 2 in der 60 gb version!
Preis 60 GB ~ 130€ für die 80gb zahlst ~200€ (stand letzte woche!!)


----------



## Der Maniac (27. September 2010)

113€ die OCZ Vertex 2... 
OCZ Vertex 2 Extended 60GB, 2.5", SATA II (OCZSSD2-2VTXE60G) Preisvergleich bei Geizhals.at Deutschland
ich glaub die wird dann gleich morgen bestellt...^^ Laufwerk kommt auch noch dazu, meins hat sich gestern Abend selbst erlegt, Rohling gerissen und Laser zerkratzt... WTF?! Laufwerk ist dementsprechend schrott^^

Schankedön für die Beratung


----------



## steinschock (27. September 2010)

Vertex2 gehört zu den momentan besten SSD 

@ roheed

Voll wird die von allein,
oft sind die kleineren Modelle auch langsamer.


----------



## roheed (28. September 2010)

@steinschock

Also bei der Corsair merkst keinen leistungsunterschied 
von der 80gb version zur 60 bzw. 40gb...

Und ich finde die bis zu 90€ preisaufschlag für 20gb nicht gerechtfertigt!


----------



## Mike315 (11. Dezember 2010)

servus!
ich hab das OCZ RevoDrive mit 120GB (250€ bei Alternate) als Systemplatte mit Windows 7 laufen.. . . GENIAL!!!
Leider habe ich mich für die 120GB Version entschieden, denn ich hätte gern alle Games auf der Platte.
Zur Zeit sind zusätzlich zum Betriebssystem noch alle Programme und ein Paar Spiele auf die SSD installiert. Alles startet hammerschnell und StarCraft 2 zocken macht (mit ner HD4870) richtig Bock!!

System:
GigaByte GA-MA790GP-DS4H
AMD Phenom X4 9950BE @ Standart Takt (2,6GHz)
2x GeIL DIMM 2 GB DDR2-1066 Kit (GE22GB1066C5DC, EVO ONE)
HIS Radeon HD4870 512MB

Hier ein Paar Werte:
Herunterfahren:		ca. 8sec
Boot
bis RevoDrive initialisiert: ca. 16sec
bis HDD RAID initialisiert: ca. 20sec
bis Win fertig geladen: ca. 52sec

Nicht einmal eine Minute nachdem ich den Startknopf gedrückt habe kann ich am PC Arbeiten!!!

StarCraft laden (bis zum Login Bildschirm): 16sec !!!

Ich bereue den Kauf nicht zumal das RevoDrive jetzt wieder 280€ kostet.

Echt prima!!


----------



## roheed (11. Dezember 2010)

ich will ja deine Euphorie echt nicht bremsen...Aber diese werte sind ganz normal für eine SSD
und hättest auch mit einer OCZ Vertex 2 120gb @ 170€ erreichen können 

Aber wäre noch cool von dir wenn du deine Revodrive mit AS SSD oder CDM benchen 
könntest. Links zu den programmen findest in meinem SAmmelthread.

Wie lange dauert der reine Windows Boot? also ohne das Bios zeug?
Normal sind 12s-27s.


----------



## SESOFRED (11. Dezember 2010)

Sehe ich auch so mit meiner angestaubten X25-M braucht mein System nach dem Bios ca. 20 sec.


----------



## roheed (11. Dezember 2010)

da du aber einer der wenigen revodrive besitzer bist wäre es echt genial 
von dir, wenn du sie mal mit der Stopuhr in diesem Style für alltagsanwendungen  testen könntest :--)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle : mein Sammelthread zu SSD


----------



## Mike315 (11. Dezember 2010)

ja die reine ladezeit von Win wird wohl so um die 32sec liegen, denn nach 20sec hat er das RAID initialisiert und fängt an Win zu laden, welches nach 52sec dann mit dem laden von allen Programmen und Treibern fertig ist.

also hier die benches.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


links 1. Durchlauf / rechts 2. Durchlauf



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


links 1. Durchlauf / rechts 2. Durchlauf

Beim ersten Durchlauf von AS SSD war die Seq Schreibgeschw. bei 125MB/s bei den folgenden Durchläufen nur noch bei ca 100MB/s wie kommt das? (zwischen dem 1. und den weiteren Durchläufen hab ich nen Neustart gemacht)

Ich hätte da noch ne Frage. Bin erst auf diesen Threat aufmerksam geworden weil ich nach den Einstellungen gesucht habe, die man bei Win7 unter Verwendung einer SSD ändern sollte.


----------



## roheed (11. Dezember 2010)

die bilder fehlen


----------



## Mike315 (11. Dezember 2010)

werden die nur angezeigt, wenn ich angemeldet bin?


----------



## Mike315 (11. Dezember 2010)

muss man den bilderordner auf öffentlich stellen?


----------



## roheed (11. Dezember 2010)

soviel ich weiß schon.
hmm ne revo sollte eigentlich knapp 400-500 schafen oder nicht?
Die punkte für as SSD liegen unter deren einer Crucial C300


----------



## Mike315 (11. Dezember 2010)

ja das hat mich auch gewundert, kann es sein, das ich die revo noch nicht richtig eingestellt hab.
windows erkennt sie auch garnicht als ssd, sonst wäre die defrag funktion ja nicht verfügbar oder?


----------



## roheed (11. Dezember 2010)

kenn mich mit dem teil nicht so wirklich aus, 
außer das es sich fast nicht lohnt sie einer normalen SSD vorzuziehen ^^


----------



## Mike315 (12. Dezember 2010)

Nachtrag. Mit ATTO siehts schon besser aus, aber halt erst im Bereich ab 32KB



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## roheed (12. Dezember 2010)

jo sieht soweit alles i.O. aus...
die werte verdoppeln sich im vergleich zu einer SSD, 
weil die Revodrive streng genommen nichts anders ist, 
wie ein SSD raid0. Halt auf einer Karte


----------



## lave (17. Dezember 2010)

habe aber gehört dfass eine revodriive empfindlich auf plötzlichen shutdown reagiert (den Einschalter vom pc lange gedrückt halten) was bis zum defekt führen soll. das ist der einzige "grund" der mich noch von einer revodrive abhält


----------



## roheed (17. Dezember 2010)

lave schrieb:


> habe aber gehört dfass eine revodriive empfindlich auf plötzlichen shutdown reagiert (den Einschalter vom pc lange gedrückt halten) was bis zum defekt führen soll. das ist der einzige "grund" der mich noch von einer revodrive abhält



das ist wirklich dein größtes problem?!
Dann lies mal pls diesen beitrag und vorallem den link im beitrag.

Die Hardware-Community für PC-Spieler - PC GAMES HARDWARE EXTREME - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [Anleitung] Kaufberatung, Benchmarks und das 1x1 der SSDs für Einsteiger

wenn du dann immer noch scharf auf eine revodrive bist will
ich nichts gesagt haben


----------



## Mike315 (30. Januar 2011)

Mir ist da bei meinem RevoDrive aufgefallen, dass die im Defrag-Bildschirm angezeigt wird. Und sogar fragmentiert ist !?!

Kann es sein, dass die nicht richtig erkannt wird? Falsche Treiber?
Wo kann ich nachschaun, ob sie richtig erkannt wird?



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## S3l3ct (30. Januar 2011)

Ist eigentlich normal, die Daten verteilen sich ja teilweise quer über die ganze RevoDrive. Nur weil es ne SSD ist heißt das nicht das sie nicht mehr als Fragmentiert angezeigt werden kann. Ich rate dir allerdings davon ab das Teil zu defragmentieren, genauso wie jede andere SSD. Das defragmentieren bringt dir hier absolut keinen Leistungsvorteil, eher Nachteile.

Also Cool bleiben, ist alles normal.


----------



## Mike315 (31. Januar 2011)

hmm. ach so ist das. ich dachte ne SSD kann sich net fragmentieren. danke für die info.
dass es sinnlos ist sie zu defragmentieren wusste ich.
naja, ich werd einfach alles so lassen wie es ist.
von der reaktionsgeschwindigkeit bin ich ja eh schon überzeugt


----------

